# How much should my Tegu be eating?



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

This is her






I fed her 2 hard boiled eggs yesterday and she ate most of them. Today I gave her ground turkey and she only had about 4-5 bites and then walked away. Ive seen her eat about 12 pinkies when she was still at the pet store what gives?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Could be eating less because of the new environment.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 24, 2010)

Probably just likes eggs and pinkies more than turkey. :-D


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 24, 2010)

It also depends on how large of a meal they eat the day before. Sometimes if Aesop eats a huge meal one day, he'll eat a considerably smaller meal the next day. 

Although, some days he'll eat a ton and just eat a ton the next day, too...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks guys lol. Guess I was just a little worried over nothing .


----------



## Orion (Sep 24, 2010)

Try some chicken, it seems to be my Tegus preferred food.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about anything. Our tegus do the same thing after they've had a huge meal one day; they'll eat next to nothing (or nothing) the day after.


----------



## carcharios (Sep 25, 2010)

My tegus also love shrimp. That and eggs seem to put them in a trance as they lick up the yolk, etc. I fed my guys a pear yesterday which they devoured. Overall though, they've been slowing down with the cooler weather and have been eating less. (I keep mine outside)


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Heres another How much question...

or more like how often...

How often should she poop? I havent seen her poop yet in the 2 days Ive had her.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 25, 2010)

Yearling Feeding: Once Daily

a.) Super Mealworms

b.) Pinkie Mice

c.) Fuzzie Mice, frozen.

d.) Ground Turkey mixed as above.

e.) Eggs(cooked only by boiling or scrambling.

f.) Fresh Fish

g.) Grapes

h.) Strawberries

i.) Blueberries

j.) Tomatoes

k.) Melons, as described above.

l.) Bananas, only in moderation.

Sub-Adults, between 1 and 3 years Feeding: Every other Day

a.) Frozen-Thawed Mice such as Fuzzies, Hoppers, and judging the size of your Tegu, small, medium, and large mice can be fed.

b.) Ground Turkey, mixed as above.

c.) Eggs, as described above.

d.) Fresh Fish

e.) Grapes

f.) Strawberries

g.) Blueberries

h.) Tomatoes

i.) Melons, as described above.

j.) Bananas, only in moderation, as described above.

Adults( The Big Boys and Girls)Feeding: 3 Times a Week

a.) Frozen-Thawed Rodents such as the following:




1.) Medium to large Mice




2.) Rats, sized small to medium. Note: I found that even my adults do not like large sized Rats. There may be some size intimidation there?

b.) Ground Turkey, mixed as above.

c.) Eggs, described as above.

d.) Fresh Fish

e.) Grapes

f.) Strawberries

g.) Blueberries

h.) Tomatoes

i.) Melons, as described above.

j.) Bananas, only in moderation, as described above. NOTE: Large Tegus will accept all sorts of foods, mostly what you eat. Obesity is also important in this species, so do not overfeed nor offer food that you know would not be good for you. My Tegu was watching me eat pizza, so I offered some. She ate it like there was no tomorrow. Of course, I am not recommending this type of feeding on a daily basis, but I am stating only that you can experiment. Again, the Tegu will tell you what it does or does not like. Train it, and it will stay with you and reward you for many years to come!!

NOTE: In the stomach of a Tegu caught in the wild, it contained the following; several large grasshoppers, a family of mice, two frogs, lots of small fruits and a hatchling turtle.

NOTE: Make sure that your Tegu cannot ingest the substrate. This would cause an impaction, thus causing death. 

NOTE: Feeding amounts should be started with small portions and add more.The Tegu will tell you when it's had enough


----------

